# Best places to live with a dog



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Source: Livability.com 

Ranking based on dog-friendly amenities such as parks, trails, active animal welfare groups, high-quality veterinary care, large number of pet supply stores.

*2010 Rankings: Best Places to live with a dog:*

(1) Portland, Oregon

(2) Colorado Springs, Colorado

(3) Rocky Mount, North Carolina

(4) Boulder, Colorado

(5) Santa Cruz, California

(6) Eugene, Oregon

(7) Asheville, North Carolina

(8) Albuquerque, New Mexico

(9) Nashville, Tennessee

(10) Louisville, Kentucky


Livability | Discover America's Best Places to Live


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, time to pack up and take a road trip to Oregon xD


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm moving to Asheville in a week, cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Living in Denver I'd say the whole Denver metro area is pretty dog friendly. We take the girls everywhere and there are more dog parks than I can count!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't wait to move to Portland! Hopefully in the spring!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm disappointed. I live in New England and no cities in the entire Northeast region of the States are mentioned. I think I live in a pretty pet friendly area but maybe it's just not as pet friendly as other cities.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha the best place to live with a dog is with me hahahahah!
Oh P.S. Illinois!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> I'm disappointed. I live in New England and no cities in the entire Northeast region of the States are mentioned. I think I live in a pretty pet friendly area but maybe it's just not as pet friendly as other cities.


Where are you from in CT? I am from there as well  Litchfield to be exact. I never found CT that "pet friendly". Mostly just in terms of pet friendly places, there are barely any dog parks there  The closest one is 45 minutes away when I'm home. 

Now that I'm in PA, there are a few dog parks near me  And I was browsing apartments in the Raleigh NC area and several nice complexes that are affordable have a dog park ON the premises LOL.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't believe Reno isn't on there! We have a giant dog park and 5 other great dog parks as well, a ton of dog-friendly trails in the city and even more less than 15 mins outside of the city, plus Lake Tahoe is _right_ next door! We also have a ton of all-natural pet food stores, two holistic vets, several other great vet clinics (although I do believe one of the worst vet clinics in the universe is here too, unfortunately) a giant Humane Society, etc. *sigh* oh well, Reno is a highly underrated city, I think.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Living in Denver I'd say the whole Denver metro area is pretty dog friendly. We take the girls everywhere and there are more dog parks than I can count!


I agree. I lived in Westminster, worked in Boulder, and I can honestly say, I didn't notice a difference between one being more or less dog friendly than the other. 


HUGE difference here in Utah. No one has dogs. No one wants dogs. If you have multiple dogs, you're nuts.


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

How about any state/county/city that does not require yearly rabies vaccine!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

wags said:


> Ha the best place to live with a dog is with me hahahahah!
> Oh P.S. Illinois!


As soon as I saw the thread name that was my first thought too!! 

I am not surprised that Portland is top of the list. Born and raised here and we definitely are dog crazy!! We ran over to Home Depot the other day, so we took Khan. It was really funny, must have been at least 6 other people with their dogs walking thru. So funny to run into that many dogs in a store and not at a park!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> Where are you from in CT? I am from there as well  Litchfield to be exact. I never found CT that "pet friendly". Mostly just in terms of pet friendly places, there are barely any dog parks there  The closest one is 45 minutes away when I'm home.
> 
> Now that I'm in PA, there are a few dog parks near me  And I was browsing apartments in the Raleigh NC area and several nice complexes that are affordable have a dog park ON the premises LOL.


where are you in pa?

i grew up in philly and didn't find it particularly dog friendly....although there were lots of dogs...

in seattle, i thought i had read that seattle was very dog friendly and very much dog advocates.....

and i'm surprised that san francisco isn't on that list.....you can't live there unless you have a cause LOL


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I started LMAO when I saw that Rocky Mount, NC is number 3. That has to be some sort of joke. I've lived there before for almost three years and there is no reason at all why it should even be on this list. Vet care is nothing exceptional, there aren't that many pet stores, no dog parks (unless they've built any within the past 3 years) etc. There are some trails there, but where I live now is MUCH more pet friendly than Rocky Mount. Speaking not thinking about pet friendly it's not somewhere I would _ever_ live again.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

As a Portlander, I'm not surprised to see us on the list. Honestly, I think I'd feel out-of-place living in inner Portland if I didn't at least love dogs - if not own one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

meggels said:


> Where are you from in CT? I am from there as well  Litchfield to be exact. I never found CT that "pet friendly". Mostly just in terms of pet friendly places, there are barely any dog parks there  The closest one is 45 minutes away when I'm home.
> 
> Now that I'm in PA, there are a few dog parks near me  And I was browsing apartments in the Raleigh NC area and several nice complexes that are affordable have a dog park ON the premises LOL.


Sorry meggels - haven't been on the Forum for a while and just saw this so decided to send you a PM. :smile:


----------

